
Is taxation theft? - urahara
https://aeon.co/essays/if-your-pay-is-not-yours-to-keep-then-neither-is-the-tax
======
dispo001
"the market distribution of wealth patently does not reward in proportion to
how hard-working people are, or how much of a contribution they make to
society."

I've always wondered why we collectively defend this unproductive
distribution.

The best example to me are jobs where few serve many thousands of people
making it so that charging 2 or 3 cents extra would add up to a relative
enormous salary. But in stead people are paid minimum wage while almost no one
thinks it is idiotic.

Would you ask the consumer for a raise so that the pack of cookies would cost
1.02 in stead of 99 cents I think few wold protest. I would have a hard time
taking those who do seriously and their % would would have us completely
ignore them in the decision making.

------
sidlls
No, it's not theft, by definition.

